# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #209 (03/2018)



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Januar 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2018 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (viel zu selten, zwischen den Jahren aber dann doch) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 07. Februar 2018 am Kiosk und digital ab dem 02. Februar um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 03/2018 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Februar 2018)

Die Aktualität hat uns bereits eingeholt: Eine Screenshot-Strecke auf Seite 12 kann durch die zwischenzeitliche, mehrfache Aktualisierung des entsprechenden Tools verwirrend wirken. Wo bis einschließlich Version 5 noch ein „vulnerable“ stand ist inzwischen ein „protected“ zu sehen (was im Übrigen selbst irreführend ist, da es maximal einen Teil-Schutz gibt, der Angriffe erschwert aber nicht verhindert). Entsprechend ist es nun vorteilhaft, wenn dort ein „Yes“ zu sehen ist und kein „No“.

Wer sich an der Farbe des „Yes“ und „No“ orientiert, ist fein raus: Grün steht für gut, rot bleibt die Warnung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2018)

Geschmeidigkeits-Index 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Julian1303 (3. Februar 2018)

Sagt mal sollte das neue heft nicht heute in der Post sein für Abonnenten? Hab heute Keines im Briefkasten gehabt. Oder kommt es dieses Mal zeitgleich mit dem Kiosk am Mittwoch?


----------



## Oromis16 (3. Februar 2018)

Also meins war pünktlich da; wird bei dir dann wohl am Montag kommen


----------



## Julian1303 (3. Februar 2018)

Hoffe ich ja mal. Isdt das erste Mal seit Anbeginn meines Abos das sowas nicht pünktlich hier ist. Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenns an der Post liegt. Hoher Krankenstand, ständig haben wir neue Fahrer seit unsere jahrelange Stammpostfrau versetzt wurde. Und ganz untypisch für einen Samstag, die war heute erst gegen 15:30 Uhr hier. Normal ist die Post samstags schon um 10:30 oder 11 Uhr durch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2018)

Also wir haben das Heft wie geplant am 26. Januar zur Druckerei geschickt. Möglicherweise hängt's wirklich mit der Grippewelle zusammen (die tatsächlich auch die Fertigstellung dieser Ausgabe gefährdet hat). Wird schon kommen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## leaderwhite (4. Februar 2018)

sieht gut aus wird geholt


----------



## Rolk (4. Februar 2018)

Lego Stephan.


----------



## metalstore (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
ich bin letztens umgezogen, seit ich die Adresse aber in meinem Konto geändert habe (bereits drei Ausgaben her), wird es aber immer noch an die alte Adresse geschickt.
Was kann ich tun bzw. an wenn kann ich mich wenden, damit es (endlich) an die neue Adresse geschickt wird?

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## Palmdale (4. Februar 2018)

Also wieder mal Respekt und Hut ab vor den Home-Office Einsätzen, dass die Print wie gewohnt rechtzeitig erschienen ist  Gone Home is übrigens ne super Beilage und wird wohl demnächst drangenommen. 

Bei einigen Dingen musste ich allerdings echt schmunzeln, Stichwort "Die Welt ist ein Narrenhaus". EOL, bevors überhaupt in die Redaktion kam, quasi mit Award dann post mortem . 
Darüber hinaus sehr guter Artikel ergänzend zum GPU Index, insbesondere das "Legale Cheating" (bitte selbst kaufen, wenns interessiert ), hilfreich allemal, wenns mal wieder um das Thema geht. 

Bester Satz im ganzen Heft, fast signaturtauglich: 


> Die mancherorts vorgetragene Aussage, 4 GiByte HGMB seien bei maximalem Füllstand besser als 4 GiByte GDDR5, ist unhaltbar.



Danke für das Schmöker-Wochenende, jetz erstmal alle auskurieren! 

@metalstore

Da dürfte dir der Computec Support sicher weiterhelfen können

Ansprechpartner für Reklamationen 

In Deutschland:
Post: Computec Kundenservice, Postfach 20080 Hamburg
E-Mail: computec@dpv.de 
Tel.: 0911 - 99 399 098
Fax: 01805-8618002*
Support: Montag 07.00–20.00 Uhr, Dienstag–Freitag 07.30–20 Uhr, Samstag 09.00–14.00 Uhr
* (14 Cent/Min. aus dem Dt. Festnetz, max. 0,42 €/Min. aus dem Dt. Mobilfunk)
Computec Shop


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2018)

Dein Beitrag gefällt mir gleich dreifach - danke für das Lob und das Aushelfen mit den Kundenservice-Infos! Es freut uns immer sehr, wenn sich der Aufriss gelohnt hat. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (4. Februar 2018)

Ich glaub, es wird mal die DVD-Version 
Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Februar 2018)




----------



## Rolk (5. Februar 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


>



Das wäre doch mal eine geniale Heftbeilage.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2018)

Stephan als Lego-USB-Stick?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (5. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Stephan als Lego-USB-Stick?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Mir würde auch der Lego-Stephan ohne USB reichen. Da könnte man eine Serie draus machen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Februar 2018)

Sammelbildchen zum ausschneiden und tauschen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Februar 2018)

Wir sollten uns mit Panini zusammentun. Lootboxen sollen doch gerade der hippste Schrei im Gaming-Sektor sein.


----------



## Rolk (5. Februar 2018)

Nein das müssen schon Figuren sein mit denen man spielen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir wollen, dass Leute mit Figuren von uns spielen.
Ich kenne das Internet.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2018)

Das ist verständlich. Dennoch würde ich eine Lego PCGH Crew als äußerst cool empfinden. Dann könnte ich mit meiner Tochter PCGH in Gefahr spielen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Februar 2018)

Hmm, das wäre bestimmt gut, um das Problem der "wegsterbenden" Zielgruppe zu lösen: Neue, junge Leserinnen und Leser mithilfe von Lego rekrutieren. Eine großangelegte Kampagne und Tour durch Kindergärten und Schulen. Chef, was meinst du? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hmm, das wäre bestimmt gut, um das Problem der "wegsterbenden" Zielgruppe zu lösen: Neue, junge Leser und Leserinnen mithilfe von Lego rekrutieren. Eine großangelegte Kampagne und Tour durch Kindergärten und Schulen. Chef, was meinst du?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das Thema Kindergarten habe ich zum Glück hinter mir - never look back.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Februar 2018)

Der GPU Leistungsindex ist jetz viel schicker. Ich verstehe auch die Intension der Leistungsdarstellungs Anpassung. Allerdings bin ich nicht damit einverstanden das meine 980 Ti jetz in FHD wie eine Mittelklasse Karte wirkt ob Gerechtfertig oder nicht.
Nur wegen euch suche ich jetzt eine 980Ti mit Defektem Displayports für max 150€. Um SLI zu verwirklichen, und somit ähnlich der Leistung einer 1080Ti für unter 500€ ingesammt zu bekommen^^

Euer Heft ist auch wieder gut. Viele Informationen.
Was mir nicht gefallen hat war PUBG das Thema ist natürlich relevant weil es viele betrifft, und Hardwareseitig oft gefragt ist, es wird ja auch auf die Technik des Spiels eingegangen, aber 5 Seiten für den Schinken...
VRM Baustelle. Ein sehr Interessant-innovativer Test hat mit gut gefallen.
Meltdown/Spectre- sehr informativ, wieder was gelernt.

Gutes Heft diese mal "etwas" Bund gemischt- b.z.w. wie kann man das sagen es ist etwas aufdringlicher als "gewohnt" aber nicht im Negativen. Nur es hat nicht so einen Durchgängigen "Flow"
Aber ich schätze das könnte für manche etwas Interessanter sein die mit etwas gedigeneren Fakten-an Fakten nichts anfangen können. So wirkt es etwas Fröhlicher und aufgeschlossener.

Hab mich wieder dabei ertappt das ich das Magazin einfach gekauft habe ohne zu gucken was drin steht.... weil ich eh von Qualität und guten Informationen ausgehe*schleim*^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Februar 2018)

Danke für das Lob! 

Und keine Sorge: Mit deinem GPU-Takt (1.464 MHz laut Signatur) landest du im Index  vor der (unübertakteten) GTX 1070.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Julian1303 (10. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Also wir haben das Heft wie geplant am 26. Januar zur Druckerei geschickt. Möglicherweise hängt's wirklich mit der Grippewelle zusammen (die tatsächlich auch die Fertigstellung dieser Ausgabe gefährdet hat). Wird schon kommen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Danke Raff, Ausgabe war am Dienstag dann in der Post. Nee liegt nicht an der Grippewelle, eher daran das die Post/DHL Mitarbeiter eigentlich nur noch hin und her geschoben werden. Sagte ja haben ständig Neue.
Schönes Heft gefällt mir. Auch der Artikel über die Vega Customes.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Februar 2018)

Hab' das Heft bisher nur überflogen, aber da (ich glaube Thilo war's im Livestream) nach Feedback bezüglich des (großen) Artikels zu Meltdown/Spectre fragte, ich find's super! War ein Kaufgrund, ein Artikel zu dem Thema in Printform. (Alkis Blog#38 zu dem Thema auch sehr lesenswert!) Generell von meiner Seite aus gerne mehr solcher Artikel.

Und, die Kommentare der Redakteure fand ich diesmal richtig gut


----------



## Gast1666645802 (10. Februar 2018)

> Das Ganze gibt's nochmal übersichtlich in Index-Form aufbereitet - inklusive des *weltexklusiven* "Geschmeidigkeitsindex".


*hust* Smoothness- bzw. Uneveness-Indizes nutzen andere aber auch, sogar schon deutlich länger (2016)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Februar 2018)

*Gesundheit*


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. Februar 2018)

Und liegt dann der Unterschied zu "Perfekt", "Ausreichend" und "Ungenügend" (sogar als Balkendiagramm und abgestuft) über den gesamten Benchmarkverlauf? 

Ich finde das von 2005 für die damalige Zeit gut, aber eine einfache, FPS-basierte Auswertung ist nun mal kein  "Geschmeidigkeits-Index" im eigentlichen Sinne. Dafür benötigt man schon eine aufwändige, mathematische Simulation der Immersion, basierend auf Dingen wie Frame-Times, Varianzen und Percentilen, sowie Blindtests mit verschiedenen Personen zum Gegentest der Plausibilität solcher Formeln.

Du siehst, ich habe lediglich ein gespanntes Verhältnis zu gewissen Superlativen, denn einen "Geschmeidigkeits-Index" habt ihr nun mal auch nicht _weltexklusiv_


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Februar 2018)

Das ist je nach Spieletyp unterschiedlich gewesen. Kann man auch im Bild ablesen, wo die Grenzen festgelegt wurden.
Und ja, auch wenn es dir nicht passt, der Geschmeidigkeits-Index ist weltexklusiv, weil es den nirgendwo anders gibt. 

_Nachtrag: Es ist eine einfach, _Frametime-basierte_ Auswertung, die wir nicht per Excel nachkorrigieren müssen, weil wir für unsere Tests reine In-Game-Szenen verwenden._


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. Februar 2018)

Niemand hier nimmt Excel, damit kann man nicht gescheit rechnen und nachkorrigiert wird zumindest bei mir auch nichts. 
Das meiste kommt von FCAT 2.0 und Low-Level Logs. Dafür ist Excel denkbar unzweckmäßig. Ich glaube, das würde platzen 
Für so etwas habe ich mir, weil ich auf die Zeit achten muss, eigene Interpretersoftware geschrieben, die zudem genauer und schneller ist.
FPS-Zahlen sind nur der letzte (und ungenaueste) Schritt, intern wird generell für alles nur mit den echten Frametimes gerechnet,
auch bei dem ganzen Smoothness- und Unevenness-Zeugs. Egal, welche Quelle die Logs lieferte. Fraps jedenfalls nicht.

Wo ich wirklich reproduzierbare Runs hinbekomme, nehme ich seit Jahren In-Game-Szenen, aber manche Spiele sind da nicht sehr kooperativ.
Für manche Games habe ich mir sogar Trainer geschrieben, um unsichtbar zu bleiben und Tastatur- bzw. Mausmakros implementiert.
Das halte ich für eine Selbstverständlichkeit ohne es ständig zu erwähnen. Was geht, das muss, der Rest muss halt ohne gehen 

Nur würde ich den Begriff "Geschmeidigkeits-Index" entweder schützen lassen oder etwas weniger Butter draufschmieren 
Aber es ist Wortklauberei und niemand kann Dir das "weltexklusiv" verbieten. Nur ist es schon irgendwie albern, denn es gibt sehr viel Ähnliches 
Meine Balkenfarbe ist auch weltexklusiv, inklusive der Chartsgröße in Pixeln und des Workarounds, um das bekloppte CMS dafür zu überlisten.
So gesehen passt das schon 

Ich ziehe bei vielen Dingen, die Print betreffen, den Hut, denn ich bin selbst in einer Famile von Buchdruckern, Verlagsleitern und Lektoren groß geworden.
Damals gabs noch Mono- und Linotype, so Manches, wie mathematische Formeln, musste sogar mit Hand gesetzt werden. Das kostet Zeit und selbst heute,
mit PCs und Offsetdruck, kann man kaum so schnell reagieren, wie man eigentlich müsste. Wenn Brand A wie diesmal am Do./Fr. schnell noch BIOS und 
Treiber für einen Launch am darauffolgenden Montag ändert,  kommt man selbst als Online-Schreiber an die Grenzen des Machbaren. 
Und das Schlimme ist, alle bis dahin mühsam erstellten Werte sind nur Makulatur.  Dafür meine Hochachtung, dass man trotzdem weitermacht.

Dann müssen aber solche diversen Spitzen gar nicht sein. Es gibt ja nicht nur Idioten im Universum.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Februar 2018)

Ich wünschte, mehr Mitbewerber würden mit derselben Gründlichkeit arbeiten wie du - auch wenn das unser Leben schwerer machen würde. Allerdings: Wenn dich Spitzen stören, dann verkneif sie dir doch einfach ebenfalls; unser weltexklusiver Geschmeidigkeitsindex war und ist mit einem ziemlich eindeutigen Smiley versehen:


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. Februar 2018)

Eigentlich sehe ich sowas ja auch nicht sonderlich verbissen 

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit (und genau das war der Grund, warum ich so schnell über das Stöckchen "weltexklusiv" gesprungen bin) Probleme mit unserem beworbenen "Smoothness-Index" (was im Prinzip ja nichts anderes als Eurer heißt), den ich mittlerweile bewusst durch den "Unevenness-Index" ersetzt habe (bzw. ersetzen durfte). Es finden sich leider stets und ständig spannende Zeitgenossen, die anstatt eigene Leistungen zu erbringen, lieber die Öffentlichkeit und diverse andere Wege suchen , um das gebotene Trittbrett zu nutzen. Und wenn es YT ist um mitzuteilen, was sie irgendwann mal (vor einem) geträumt haben. Ich mag da nicht ins Detail gehen, aber das sind Situationen, wo unsere Mother Company ziemlich restriktiv Konfliktvermeidung praktiziert, auch wenn sie selbst in NYC einige Anwälte beschäftigt. Es gibt da draußen so viele Dünnstrahlpisser, die denken, sie müssten sich wichtig machen, dass man glatt kotzen könnte.  Seitdem lasse ich das eine oder andere Superlativ lieber gleich ganz weg 

Wer glaubt, Abmahnvereine wären eine deutsche Erfindung und das Verklagen von Nachbars Glühlampe in der Garagenauffahrt bis hin zum Verfassungsgericht eine deutsche Untugend, der irrt leider. Letztens die Sache mit PCPer und dem Willi von A-TV war dann wohl auch der letzte Kick für eine neue Teflon-Direktive hier im Haus. Es gibt sogar Hirnis, die klagen, weil man einen Gegenstand zufällig genauso fotografiert hat, wie sie. 

Gründliche Kollegen machen das Leben nicht schwerer, nur spannender. Print ist doch schon Herausforderung genug. Der würde ich mich gar nicht mehr stellen wollen. Und sonst? Es spornt an. Immerhin muss man ja am Montag früh um 6 Uhr irgendwo seine Motivation herholen


----------



## rolli (14. Februar 2018)

Liebe Redaktion,

insgesamt ist es wieder ein sehr interessantes Heft geworden, danke dafür!

Ein wenig Kritik möchte ich noch loswerden:
Seit einiger Zeit fallen mir in den Artikeln von Alexandros Bikoulis öfter Schreibfehler auf.
Beispielsweise falsch gesetzte Kommas und auch mal Sätze, die offenbar nachträglich umformuliert wurden, dann aber nicht mehr korrekturgelesen wurden.
So stimmt dann die Formulierung nicht mehr, weil zum Beispiel ein Wort dann doppelt vorkommt oder fehlt.
Bei Bedarf suche ich gerne auch mal konkrete Beispiele heraus.
Ich hoffe, der Kollege nimmt es nicht persönlich. Inhaltlich ist es eh top.
Es fällt mir halt auf, weil die PCGH sonst wirklich auf einem sehr hohen Niveau ist, was Schreibstil und Rechtschreibung angeht.

Und eines treibt mich schon länger um, seit es diese Gehäuse mit "Kamineffekt" gibt:
Der sogenannte "Kamineffekt" ist im PC-Gehäuse nach meiner Ansicht physikalisch nicht herstellbar.
Das halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These, dass hier ein "Kamin" entsteht.
Ja, die erwärmte Luft steigt nach oben, das nennt man zunächst mal "Konvektion". Kennt man vom iMac, der so gekühlt wird.
Beim Kamin entsteht aber zusätzlich noch ein Unterdruck im Inneren, der frische Luft von unten ansaugt.
Ohne diesen Sogeffekt würde es einem komplett die Sicht vernebeln, wenn man ein Feuer anzündet (beim Kamin natürlich!)
Im PC-Gehäuse haben wir doch sicher keinen Unterdruck, das müsste PCGH in Gefahr erst noch beweisen.
Anwesende studierte Physiker dürfen mich gerne korrigieren, ich bin hier nur interessierter Laie.

Worauf ich hinaus will:
Nur weil der Hersteller einen "Kamineffekt" bewirbt, muss das physikalisch noch lange nicht korrekt sein.
Dass es am Ende eigentlich nur Marketing-Geschwafel ist, hat der Test ja eindrucksvoll bewiesen.


----------



## metalstore (14. Februar 2018)

rolli schrieb:


> Liebe Redaktion,
> 
> insgesamt ist es wieder ein sehr interessantes Heft geworden, danke dafür!
> 
> ...



ich habe nicht fertig studiert noch bin ich Physiker, aber so Probleme kann man ggfs. "recht leicht" in Simulationen nachstellen.
Bestimmt haben die Firmen, die diese Gehäuse herstellen eine ähnliche Simulation laufen lassen mit dem Ergebnis "unter den Umständen x, y und z bekommen wir an der Stelle s eine Temparaturverminderung um 0,00...K, das Konzept geht auf !!!1!drölf"


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat sich Torsten schon mal entsprechend geäußert dass es eigentlich keinen richtigen Kamineffekt im PC-Bereich gibt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. Februar 2018)

rolli schrieb:


> Ohne diesen Sogeffekt würde es einem komplett die Sicht vernebeln, wenn man ein Feuer anzündet (beim Kamin natürlich!)



Och, wenn man so ein Sichtfenster im Gehäuse hat, und dann ein Feuer anzündet, kann man sich den Offenen Kamin im Wohnzimmer sparen

Es gibt doch extra so Kaminfeuer-DVDs


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hmm, das wäre bestimmt gut, um das Problem der "wegsterbenden" Zielgruppe zu lösen: Neue, junge Leserinnen und Leser mithilfe von Lego rekrutieren. Eine großangelegte Kampagne und Tour durch Kindergärten und Schulen. Chef, was meinst du?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich sehe schon die ersten Mindstorm-Benchmarks kommen und Raff wie er sich über Klötzchengrafik freut. Hatte sich nicht jemand IoT-Artikel gewünscht?




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat sich Torsten schon mal entsprechend geäußert dass es eigentlich keinen richtigen Kamineffekt im PC-Bereich gibt.



Und da bleibt er auch bei. 
Ein klassischer Kamineffekt braucht ein paar 100 K Temperaturdifferenz und wenigstens 1-2 Meter Höhe. Natürlich greifen die gleichen physikalischen Effekte auch bei geringeren Unterschieden, aber in PCs dürfte das keinen messbaren Unterschied zur thermischen Konvektion ergeben. Und diese ist bekanntermaßen schon so schwach, dass nahezu alle Gaming-PCs auf aktive Konvektion setzen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2018)

Mindstorms ist der Hammer. Allerdings bekommt man für das Geld auch eine GTX1060, ich fürchte die gewinnt den Leistungsvergleich [emoji317] .


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Raff wie er sich über Klötzchengrafik freut



Nicht ohne Grund konnte Minecraft so erfolgreich werden


----------



## Ray2015 (20. Februar 2018)

Ich lese euer Heft wirklich sehr gerne. Aber der Fehler auf Seite 50 (2. Textblock) geht mal gar nicht. Sorry aber wird bei euch nicht mal kurz korrektur-gelesen?

"Über die Jahre sollte due Unreal Engine 3 sollte zu dem wichtigsten Grafikmotor der 7. Konsolengeneration (PS3, Xbox 360) werden"

Das ist schon ein Fehler der einem direkt in's Auge springen sollte. Wie läuft das bei euch ab? Lest ihr vor dem Print nicht mehr durch?


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (28. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
interessante Themen. Nur...ob aktuell Grafikkartentests bei den aktuellen Preisen wirklich relevant sind? Obwohl ich meine 980ti gerne in Rente schicken würde, gibt es aktuell kein Angebot bei dem  für das gebotene Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis auch nur im entferntesten meine Geldbörse öffnen würde...daher sind Tests aktuell nicht relevant. Zumal ja die nächste Generation evtl. vor der Tür steht...

greetz
hrIntelNvidia


----------



## LastManStanding (1. März 2018)

In der Ausgabe 3/2018 steht(im Einkaufsführer), das der Test der Crucial MX500 in Ausgabe 2/18 zu finden ist..da hab ich aber keinen gefunden sondern nur eben in der 3/2018. Oder hab ich was anne Augen


----------

